# Error message 756?



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

I recently installed the latest Avast and since then i have been getting this error message pop up every i connect too the internet

Error Message reads- 

*"Cannot connect the phonebook entry. Error 756 This connection is already being dialed"*


I using the Modem style ASDL box (with 2 flashing lights on the front of the box). Is there anyway too fix this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Remove Avast and then use system restore to go back to before the errant installation.


----------



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

I will give that a try thx


----------



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmm didnt work!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\3R>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ************
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-2F-31-FB-19

PPP adapter Tiscali Broadband:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 79.74.171.85
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 79.74.171.85
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.139.132.11
212.139.132.10


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Open IE, Tools, Internet Options, Connections. Select *Never Dial A Connection* and press OK.


----------



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Cant get a connection if i select Never Dial A Connection.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try it. :smile:


----------



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

I did!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did it work?


----------



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes it did but i couldnt get on the net. So i had to revert back to the orginal setting!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hmm... I'm out of ideas here.


----------



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmmm ok thx for trying!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

By any chance other than your Browser, do you have any Apps/Programs that you're using to access the Internet? If you do try disabling automatic connection.


----------



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmm i'll look into that, but as far as i know there is nothing else trying to access the internet.


----------



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tried and done everything and stilll no joy 

Thx guys for helping!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's see if sfc /scannow helps. 

Click on Start and on Run box type in: *sfc /scannow* press enter. Here's the entire guide.


----------



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Scanned and found nothing damaged/corrupted or missing.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried rebooting your Modem?


----------



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes a couple of times! Still no joy.


----------

